# low dual core vs high single core?



## Tyrion (Jul 28, 2007)

Whats better for gaming

A pentium d with clock speed over 3.2

or A core 2 duo with a clock speed without oc at 2.0

Both have good reviews .

The question is purely technical


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

personally, i would rather have a core2duo than a single core. I figure its better to prepare for the future, even though it doesnt seem to be comming that fast.

my current processor has hyperthreading and typically see most process-intensive processess at 50% processor, because they cant utilize the hyperthreading (or something like that! )

I already have a nice 3.0ghz core2duo picked out for when I build my pc.


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

I would go with the core2duo also.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 28, 2007)

does it also have better results?


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

It depends on what kind of program you use.

Smart programmers nowadays would make programs that use multiple threads, in order to get the most out of processors. But since this dual/quad core thing is relatively new, not many programs work 'well' on multiple cores. But i figure sooner or later will catch on.

For example, one archiving program (like winrar or something) might use only single core and run really zippy fast on a single core at 3.2ghz.

But lets say you find another archiving program thats capable of utilizing multiple cores/hyperthreading/whatever multicore/thread technology.

Run that on a 2.6ghz intel core2duo and if it uses both cores it will run faster than the 3.2ghz single core.

but thats not counting in the fact the type of compression, if the programs are decently coded, whatever. But in optimal conditions, the dual core will run 'faster' than the single core.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 28, 2007)

Do the newer games take advantage of dual core?


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

Some.

Depends on the game, and if the programmers were smart enough.


----------



## campijr (Jan 19, 2007)

The Pentium D and the Core2 Duo are both dual core processors. The Pentium D is the first dual core Intel offered retail. Pentium D chips run hot and require great voltage than a Core2 chip. I'd opt for the much more current (newer) Core2 chip.


----------



## ViRtUaLvIrUs101 (Aug 2, 2007)

any core 2 duo is better than any pentium d. dont believe me? look at this. http://www23.tomshardware.com/cpu.html
This is what made me change my mind about going with the pentium d or the core 2 duo. i went for the amd 64 x2 3800+ 2.0ghz for way cheaper and better than the pentium d and only slightly worse tahn the core 2 duo but for less than half the price who can complain?


----------

